# Cyp. kentuckiense



## pierre63 (May 23, 2009)

first bloom at home


----------



## biothanasis (May 23, 2009)

Super bloom!!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (May 23, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2009)

Lovely! Beautiful photo too.


----------



## P-chan (May 23, 2009)

That's the lady with the HUGE slipper! It's a beauty!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 23, 2009)

Wow! Wonderful photo too. :clap:


----------



## nikv (May 23, 2009)

A lovely flower and a fabulous photo! :clap:


----------



## CodPaph (May 23, 2009)

show, very very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2009)

Excellent photo, Pierre -- and a very photogenic plant/flower.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 23, 2009)

Awesome photo!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2009)

Fantastic display of a beautiful species!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 25, 2009)

Gorgeous! Mine just opened...and at least its facing me this year.....


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------

